# CONSTANTBESTER IS THE BESTEST



## Clouds4Days (4/7/17)

There is a gentalman that lurks amongst us who has superpowers no one can explain... What supper powers you ask???

He has the quickest fingers that automatically guide to the like button of all posts he encounters.
Who is this man... 
Constantbester....The man... The myth....

THE LEGEND




Great to have people like you around brother that shares alot of love and always popping around and sharing a like

You desserve a Badge brother.
Much love
C4D

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 2 | Winner 32 | Can relate 2


----------



## Deckie (4/7/17)

I second - he deserves a Badge

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4


----------



## Scouse45 (4/7/17)

I vouch he is with us all. Always has our back

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Lee (4/7/17)

Yes... Always.. much love brother @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Constantbester (4/7/17)

Awww you guys just made my day....but the credit must go to you guys that make all the awesome posts

Reactions: Like 25 | Winner 13


----------



## Quakes (4/7/17)

I agree, I checked out his profile earlier today as I received likes from him. Over 16 000 Likes!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/17)

Agree. Looping @Silver
Give that man a bells . . . uh um, i mean a badge

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (4/7/17)

Badge badge badge

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Slick (4/7/17)

If you see a like in any post,its most likely @Constantbester ,you are truly unique in this community,and appreciated by many im sure!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vape_r (4/7/17)

Has to surely get a badge for most loving forum member

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## KZOR (4/7/17)

@Constantbester ..... i feel so crappy because i have been wanting to thank you for a very long time.
Just look at how this man participates .........


Please know that your contribution to a positive attitude and a feeling of warmth on these forums are tremendous.
Thanks for making my posts part of your "like-route". 
Recognition is what fuels passion and you totally deserve that.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Cor (4/7/17)

You guys should meet him in person this guy is the salt of the earth

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/7/17)

I agree. When i get a like there is always a 50/50 chance it would be from @Constantbester. This dude is awesome.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (4/7/17)

The I's have it. The majority have spoken

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (4/7/17)

@Constantbester , you certainly do make an impact with your likes
And it has to be said that @Constantbester is always trying to help 
Even in the Classifieds, asking for pictures and other info, thanks so much!

Gents, this thread has been noted and the medals team has been notified

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/7/17)

Silver said:


> @Constantbester , you certainly do make an impact with your likes
> And it has to be said that @Constantbester is always trying to help
> Even in the Classifieds, asking for pictures and other info, thanks so much!
> 
> Gents, this thread has been noted and the medals team has been notified


@Silver
If he needs points to reach a level for a badge you can take from mine. I don't mind giving medals back or dropping a level.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Constantbester (4/7/17)

Thank you guys so much for the kind words. It is the awesome and nice people like you that make vaping and the vaping community so flippen amazing

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 18


----------



## Deckie (4/7/17)

@Constantbester i need to honestly say that having a guy like you shows us all that decency is prevalent in society. Thank you .

PS. Please pm me your delivery address.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Scissorhands (4/7/17)

You da real MVP @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (4/7/17)

Well done @Clouds4Days for recognizing the contributions made by @Constantbester .


@Constantbester , this one's for you from all of us here on ecigssa


........ .

,

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/7/17)

ddk1979 said:


> Well done @Clouds4Days for recognizing the contributions made by @Constantbester .
> 
> 
> @Constantbester , this one's for you from all of us here on ecigssa
> ...



Thanks bud. Yeah constantbester is very quiet on posting but always lurking in the background going through the threads and spreading the love.
At first i thought i had a secret admirer 
But after chatting to a few peeps i found out that constant likes alot of other guys posts too (so i didnt feel so special anymore )

Some say that Marc Zuckenberg stole the like idea from him and that not even chuck norris would beat him in a like contest... All we know is, he is called... @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 9


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

I hereby formally nominate @Constantbester to appear in the next Castle ad for the rugby championship. The man, the legend. He carries the entire team. Thanks for all the likes, Constant! You deserve due credit, good sir.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kalashnikov (5/7/17)

Agreed with everyone about @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stevie g (8/7/17)

BigUps to @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (12/7/17)

I've been hit by the @Constantbester "Like" train before but never has he hit as hard as today!



Thank you @Constantbester - may you vape always be full flavoured and your juice well never empty! 
Stay as you are and dont stop the "Like" train

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Slick (12/7/17)

@Constantbester you addict!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CMMACKEM (12/7/17)

Give him a cereal(Serial) liker badge.

He loves me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (12/7/17)

I "Like" this thread.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shabbar (12/7/17)

Big ups x 16k for you @Constantbester 

Remain as "constant" as you are.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## The_Ice (12/7/17)

@Constantbester if I could like your likes I would like them

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (12/7/17)

i thought *CONSTANTBESTER WAS A BOT*

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ugi (12/7/17)

Had an encounter with @Constantbester he like Clint Eastwood. Quick and faster deal. Less than 2 hours between payment and item sent for delivery. Even offered to pay more than .....awesome guy. Hope u enjoy the mod.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (13/7/17)

Is @Constantbester going to be like the Chuck Norris of Ecigssa?

I'll start: @Constantbester is the only vaper who can get a cloud out of a setup with no batteries 

*pow* roundhouse-like-to-the-chin

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Cespian (13/7/17)

Constant Bester apparently died 5 years ago... death just hasnt built up the courage to inform him yet.

Constant Bester receives Dawn Wing deliveries... on the next day.

Constant Bester once came first in Idols... using sign language.

His first name is actually "The".

He once threw a grenade, killed 100 people, and then the grenade exploded.

Constant Bester keeps a pillow under his gun.

Has 99 bitches and a problem aint one.

Posts SXK in authentic threads... not deleted.

Quenched his thirst in CPT... 4B Water Restrictions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 9


----------



## @cliff (13/7/17)

Cespian said:


> Constant Bester apparently died 5 years ago... death just hasnt built up the courage to inform him yet.
> 
> Constant Bester receives Dawn Wing deliveries... on the next day.
> 
> ...


Constant Bester's Kylin doesn't leak, even without the glass installed.

He is the only man to ever win a drifting competition on a horse.

Constant Bester doesn't click the like button, he only looks at it and dares it not to.



Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 7


----------



## Daniel (13/7/17)

Constant Bester liked a sperm once , turned out to be Mark Zuckerberg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## The_Ice (18/10/17)

@Constantbester hit me with a like-

train

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/17)

The_Ice said:


> @Constantbester hit me with a like-
> View attachment 110781
> train


I think he does it when he does not want to study

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/10/17)

Some say, he has liked your post before you’ve finished choosing the thread title

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 14


----------



## Constantbester (18/10/17)

BioHAZarD said:


> I think he does it when he does not want to study


Hahaha....true be that

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dexter305 (18/10/17)

Guys, Guys.....I just Liked his post! WHOHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/10/17)

Dexter305 said:


> Guys, Guys.....I just Liked his post! WHOHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


haha
only another 15,000 to go

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DirtyD (18/10/17)

I also thought @Constantbester is a bot , cause he was Constant-ly (excuse the pun) liking my posts and other members post - turns out there are still awesome people like him around, thanks for being a great member and vaper , you the real MVP

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (18/10/17)

@Constantbester -Thank you for your efforts and for making us newbies feel at home

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Some say, he has liked your post before you’ve finished choosing the thread title



That was classic @Smoke_A_Llama 
Lol

I got a @Constantbester "like avalanche" the other day
I looked on the forum and saw so many alerts I thought "oh no, whats going on now..."
Then i saw it was ConstantBester. 
And it makes me feel so great whenever that happens!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Can relate 3


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> That was classic @Smoke_A_Llama
> Lol
> 
> I got a @Constantbester "like avalanche" the other day
> ...



And tomorrow i get to meet this legend of a person.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> And tomorrow i get to meet this legend of a person.



Just remember.....

Photo!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## antonherbst (18/10/17)

Silver said:


> Just remember.....
> 
> Photo!!



We will post photos tomorrow of the mini vape meet. I am excited, and have packed some gear to have the other members test. 

Tomorrow will be know as

"wait for it"



legendary.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/10/17)

antonherbst said:


> We will post photos tomorrow of the mini vape meet. I am excited, and have packed some gear to have the other members test.
> 
> Tomorrow will be know as
> 
> ...



If my meetings werent the way they were tomorrow I would have come out to meet you guys
My wife is keen however to go to Blue Crane sometime for a lunch so maybe we should organise something someday.
You guys enjoy it and say hi to everyone there from me

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## kev mac (19/10/17)

The_Ice said:


> @Constantbester hit me with a like-
> View attachment 110781
> train


@Constantbester is quick with a friendly remark to many forum members as well as myself. Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/17)

Some say he has a mouse button made from Titanium and that he can rewick a coil using only one hand.
Some say he can make your day just by giving you a thumbs up.
All we know is that he is the one and only, the legend @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

GregF said:


> Some say he has a mouse button made from Titanium and that he can rewick a coil using only one hand.
> Some say he can make your day just by giving you a thumbs up.
> All we know is that he is the one and only, the legend @Constantbester


I heard his finger slipped the other day and he gave an agree rating

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 12


----------



## Christos (19/10/17)

Christos said:


> I heard his finger slipped the other day and he gave an agree rating


Wow confirmed. It slipped twice in 2 days and gave me a funny rating

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVapeGear (19/10/17)

Yip.I fell off my chair when I got the "agree"

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## antonherbst (19/10/17)

And meeting him in person is even more amazing than the like wave we get from time to time on the forum. @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 4


----------

